# Engine & Trans Specs on S1.6i



## adhityaen (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is a detailed Engine & Trans specs on Chevy Cruze S 1.6i for our members.



> Fuel type	Petrol
> Displacement	1598 ccm
> Transmission	5 Spd Manual Transmission
> Cylinder configuration	4 cylinders in-line
> ...


via: Chevrolet Cruze - Compare engines, wheels and performance ? Chevrolet UK


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for posting this. this is really useful information. itll help me compare it to other cars im thinking of getting.


----------

